# Pictures & Comments - 2022 February 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips and 3D



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pictures & Comments - 2022 February 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips and 3D*

*Pictures & Comments - 2022 February 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips and 3D*

Hi everyone,

I'm scheduled to visit Waxstock this year and we're looking for a location to hold a hands-on detailing class. I would like to share what my most recent class looks like in case anyone would like to see what a NO CHAIRS 100% hands-on detailing class looks like.

*Highlight Video from this class*






Due to time limitations we will not be able to hold one of our BIG 3-day classes here in the U.K. but we hope to hold a GREAT 1-day class.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

Finally caught up with all the behind the scenes work that goes into conducting a successful car and boat detailing class. I'm processing pictures starting today. Here's the first pictures taken at the end of the second day.

This is Chris Metcalf, the Key Account Manager for FLEX Power Tools - North America. Chris took time away from his family to help out with this class and represent the best damn car and boat detailing tools in our industry.

The cars in the pictures below are just 2 of the 3 cars this class DRY SANDED and then polished to swirl-free perfection. The red car on the left is a 1965 Chevy Impala SS with the factory 327 and 3-speed transmission. The car on the right is a 1966 Ford Fairlane GTA.



















As everyone in this class learned, Chris is a no-bull**** professional. He knows his tools and he also knows the competition's tools. He tells the truth and then at least in my classes - everyone gets TONS of TIME behind the tools to see for themselves they are the highest quality and best performing tools on the market.

Chris also knew that when I quit my job at the geek, that I would be starting fresh with 3D and without the mass collection of tools FLEX, RUPES and Griot's had provided to me - to teach the classes I taught for the geek for the last 11 years.

Chris sent me an e-mail asking me to give him a wish list of the tools I would like to have for the new 3D Training Center here in sunny Stuart, Florida.

My dad always taught me that if you don't ask... the answer is always "no". So I wrote up a wish list of what I consider to not only be the best tools on planet Earth, but also the best tools to enable anyone to turn out professional quality work as fast as humanly possible. To my surprise - FLEX Power Tools granted my wish and sent us 72 FLEX polishers worth over $30,000.00!



















And after my class detailed 9 cars (including dry sanding 3 cars), and 2 Sportsman 23' Center Console Boats, (they machine sanded, buffed and ceramic coated both boats), I'm proud to say the new tools are broke-in and ready for the next BIG 3-day class at the end of April.

*Certificate Award Ceremony*

The Certificate Award Ceremony takes place at the end of the third day. Each person has earned 3 Certficiates, one for each day and each topic.

Davis Dennes









Eric Leckrone









Michael Downs









Julio De La Torre









Braulio Mendez









Rick Cole









Eric Williams









Mario Carrasco









Mario Hugo Carrasco









Angel Moreno









Michael Star









Shawn DeRosa









Julie Tree









David Givens









Cameron Elswick









Alejanndro Salazar









Andres Salazar









Javier Boxler









James Henry









Tom MacDonald









*Group shot at the end of day on Sunday*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

*Friday - First day of the 3-Day Class*










These pictures were taken starting at 7:30am sharp as you can see by the first picture that I took with my camera. After taking this picture we started in on washing the 2016 Z06 Corvette behind the class. This car provided a number of teaching aspects including,


How to use 3D BDX and Yellow Degreaser with Wheel Woolies Brushes to clean the wheels and tires.
How to use the RaggTopp/Haartz Convertible Top Brushes to gently clean the canvas top.
How to dry the canvas cloth top using the least invasive method so as not to fray the fibers.
How to use the Detailing Clay Towel to Mechanically Decontaminate the paint and glass.

*Noticed there's no chairs? *

If you're looking for a class with a comfy chair - this is not the class for you. And for the record, the class gets here between 6:30am and 7:00am so they can park, get a name tag. After name tags then the class can enjoy coffee, donuts and bagels but at 7:30am - it's *GO TIME.*

*The correct order to wash a car*
Wheels and tires first. While most of the world teaches to start at the top and work your way down, there's a few really strong reasons to start at the bottom and then work your way up.

For cleaning the wheels and tires the class is using 3D BDX, 3D Yellow Degreaser and an assortment of Wheel Woolies wheel brushes.




























*Machine Scrubbing Tires*

In my opinion and experience,e the best way to get tires super clean is to machine scrub them using a CORDLESS FLEX PE14 with 5" brush attached.










*The correct way to clean a canvas cloth convertible top*
There's a reason we START with canvas top cars first thing in the morning.










*RaggTopp Fabric Cleaner*
In my classes I always cover the correct and safe way to clean a canvas cloth top.



















After cleaning the top and then rinsing followed by washing the rest of the car, James gives the car a full rinse.










*Knowing what not to do is just as important as knowing what to do*
The least invasive method for drying a cloth top. I share hundreds of tips and techniques like this in my classes.



















The cloth top car is washed and the car is out in the hot Florida sun drying so later we can apply RaggTopp Fabric Protectant. In my classes I teach you the correct order of steps no matter what the style of car so you can work smarter not harder. Faster too.

*Next up.... 1957 Chevy Bel Air Convertible...*










3D Yellow Degreaser works great to clean wheels and tires as well as any other area of the car that gets really dirty, like the engine bay.























































*Chemical Decontamination*

After cleaning the wheels and tires, next thing the class is going to do is spray 3D BDX onto the white vinyl convertible top and also the paint. If there's any IRON decontamination, the class will see a purple bleeding-effect wherever the BDX is sprayed.





































Machine scrubbing is the only way to go. For tires, vinyl tops, carpet, upholstery, etc.




























Here's James giving the vinyl top and the entire car a full rinse...










After washing the car, Shawn uses the EGO 650 Leaf Blower to blast air off the car and just as important out from behind all the trim.










*1970 Mustang Convertible*

After washing the 2016 Corvette to learn how to correctly wash a cloth top and then washing the vinyl top on the 1957 Chevy we then washed the 1970 Mustang Convertible.

*The right tools for the job*

Wheel Woolies 9" Boar's Hair Wheel Brushes - these are MUST HAVE brushes and in my classes I show you all the different ways and areas you should be using these brushes when detailing cars and you can get these at 3DProducts.com.

Please consider patronizing the store where you get your help. When you learn something from an article or video we create that's your profit, (the help), if you purchase from some other company - they get the reward we earned.










*Leading by example*
All my life when teaching detailing classes I lead by example including sitting my butt on the ground to show everyone the proper order and the correct techniques, tools and products to get wheels and tires surgically clean.



















After the instruction and demo - it's time for the students to get to work and start loosening those name tags. LOL














































*The Baggie Test & Mechanical Decontamination*

In this shot, Michael is using the Baggie Test to inspect the surface for contamination. We've already washed the car and then dried the water off the trunk lid. If we discover contamination then we'll use the 3D Nano Clay Towels to mechanically decontaminate the paint while the car is still wet and in the wash bay.



















The paint is contaminated so next the class will use 3D Nano Clay Towels to remove the contamination before a final rinse and then drying of the car.




























Julie from Alaska - gives the 1971 Mustang Convertible, (with basecoat/clearcoat paint system), a final rinse.










_*Washing is OVER!*_
Knowing how to correctly wash a car is a vital skill set because the end results for any detail job start with a proper wash job.

Not only are my classes the most hands-on car and boat detailing on planet Earth - they are also the most fun.












_More pictures to come!_


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

*Multiple Step Paint Correction and Ceramic Coatings*

After washing 3 cars to over multiple topics and techniques, next up was a 1965 Mustang Fastback and a 1980 Corvette to go over multiple step paint correction and then how to correctly use a panel wipe to prep the paint for a ceramic coating followed by installing the ceramic coating.

*3D Waterless Wash*
It's shortly after 10:00am on Friday morning. This class has already washed 3 cars and they are now washing the Corvette and the Mustang using 3D Waterless Wash.




























From experience - at any other detailing class you're still sitting in chairs listening to someone talk. Not my classes - no chairs - it's ALL hands-on.




























*TEST SPOT*
Now that the Mustang and the Corvette are both washed using a waterless wash and also mechanically decontaminated using 3D Spray Detailer and 3D Detailing Clay Towels - it's time to do a *Test Spot* to the Mustang and the Corvette to dial in our paint correction process.























































FLEX is introducing a new flexible shaft that attaches to the FLEX PXE on one end and on the other end you can attach multiple different micro-polishing pads. This new addition to the FLEX line of power tools enables you to do machine paint correction to small, tight areas that are hard to reach with a full size tool.










*The FLEX BEAST family of tools*
One of the things I love about any of the FLEX BEAST tools is because they are gear-driven, they are all brawl and zero stall. This means you can go up on edge to machine paint correct thin panels. You cannot do this, or at least you cannot do this in a time efficient way using any free-spinning random orbital polisher as the pressure applied to just the edge of the pad will stall the entire pad out. When the buffing pad on your polisher is not spinning it's also not oscillation and this means you're wasting time.

In the picture below - I"m demonstrating how to do the paint correction to the louvers on the hood using just the edge of a pad on the FLEX Supa BEAST.




























*Time for the class to get to work!*
After dialing in our multiple step paint correction process it's time for the class to get to work turning these two cars into show cars!




































































































*Topical Glass Polishing*
Every car I detail I include topical glass polishing. This is also taught in our classes.










*How to install the 3D Ceramic Coating*
After all the paint correction and learning how to chemically strip the paint using 3D Wipe, next up is learning how to correctly install the 3D Ceramic Coating.














































*Next the class takes over...*























































*BOOM! The first two cars are finished!*



















Outside in full sun!
































































*One-Step Correction and Ceramic Coating*




























*Test Spot Time*
After cleaning the new Ford Bronco and the Audi using 3D Waterless Wash and then mechanically decontaminating the paint, next up is doing a Test Spot to dial-in an prove a one-step paint correction process.




























*Tape-off and cover-up*
The new Ford Bronco has a lot of Pebble Textured Plastic Trim - the WORST type of plastic trim ever invented. The smart thing to do in a class environment is to tape-off and cover-up any of this plastic trim even though - 3D ONE doesn't stain trim. The Audio didn't have much exterior plastic trim to tape-off - my guess is the Engineers at Audi must pay attention to the detailing world and finally figured out that no one like Pebble Textured Plastic Trim.



















*Time to get to work with 3D ONE*
Our Test Spot shows we can remove the water spots, swirls and scratches on the Audi using 3D ONE with foam polishing pads. For the brand new Bronco - there wasn't much for swirls and scratches but before installing a ceramic coating it's normal protocol to do at least one machine polishing step to perfectly clean and prepare the paint for the coating. So for both the Audi and the Bronco the class is using their choice of polisher with foam polishing pads and 3D ONE.

*3D ONE - A Hybrid Compound/Polish*



















*Purpose Built Training Academy --> LOTS OF POWER!*

The new 3D Training Academy is PURPOSE BUILT for hands-on classes. This means BEFORE the building was started Yancy and I were consulted for recommendations as how to build a great training garage. Besides lots of room to work and an indoor Wash Bay, we both recommended LOTS of POWER - as in lots of electrical power outlets on dedicated breakers.

Classes where you sit in chairs don't need much power. We don't have any chairs - instead we have lots of tools thus we need and have plenty of power outlets. We can easily plug-in and run 26 tools without throwing a breaker.
































































*3D Ceramic Touch*
After doing all the machine paint correction to the paint on the Ford Bronco and the Audi A4 - next the class chemically stripped the paint and thin installed 3D Ceramic Touch.

Using 3D WIPE to chemically strip the paint before installing the Ceramic Touch Coating.










3D Ceramic Touch is a real, authentic ceramic coating only it comes in a spray-on form. If you have high-spots with this coating and don't get them removed within 24 hours - you will have to compound or polish the high spots to remove them.
































































*Done!*










*At this point of the FIRST DAY - the class has,*

Washed 3 cars to learn how to correctly clean canvas and vinyl tops.
Multiple-step Paint Correction and Ceramic Coated 2 cars - 1965 Mustang and 1980 Corvette
One-step Paint Correction and Ceramic Coated 2 cars - 2022 Ford Bronco and 2018 Audi A4

And throughout the day the class has learned multiple, multiple techniques using a wide variety of products and tools. None of this could have happened if they were sitting in chairs looking at the wall (looking at a powerpoint) and we;re not done yet!

*Sun Shot!*
Here's the Bronco outside - the paint really comes to life after machine polishing and installing the 3D Ceramic Touch ceramic coating.



















*First day of class is over!*


The class washed 3 cars to learn proper Prep Wash Techniques
Then the class did multiple-step paint correction and ceramic coatings to 2 iconic muscle cars.
Next they learned one-step paint correction and ceramic coatings.

In the first day at our class, you work on more real cars and learn more techniques by DOING not sitting in a chair IN ONE DAY than you would learn at any other class in two days on planet Earth.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

*Saturday - Day 2 of the 3 day class - Production Detailing!*

On Friday the class learned,

Proper techniques for doing a Prep Wash (different than maintenance wash)
How to correctly wash a canvas cloth top
How to correctly wash a vinyl top
Machine scrubbing tires
Multiple-Step Paint Correction and Ceramic Coatings
One-Step Paint Correction and Ceramic Coatings
The correct way to apply RaggTopp fabric protectant

First thing at 7:30am in the morning we dive into *Production Detailing*. Production Detailing is where you use a great All-in-One or AIO and after washing and decontaminating a car you use the AIO to compound, polish and seal the paint in one step.

*3 Cars for Production Detailing*

*Doing Paint Correction on Restored Classic Cars *

This 1957 Chevy Bel Air is a highly restored car with all new chrome and trim. These classics have 3 gold anodized aluminum accents on the front side of each fender. If a person machine buffs on them - they will wear the gold anodizing off and left behind is a silver appearance. In other words, you will ruin the gold anodizing and have to pay to replace the accents.

The best way to protect these small pieces of trim is to,

*A: * Avoid buffing on them.
*B: *Tape them off with some painter's tape and then still avoid buffing on them.










Taping-off the gold anodized trim










*Performing the TEST SPOT*

Next up we go over how and why to do a Test Spot. This is a key skill to know how to perform before ever buffing out an entire car.










*3D SPEED and 3D 505 Correction Glaze*

Both SPEED and 505 are AIOs. This means they are All-in-Ones. They will work like a compound, polish and wax all mixed together into a single product. These two products are the benchmark products competitors try to copy because they work so well in every aspect for doing one-step paint correction. The main difference is 505 offers a tick more cut or correction ability all other factors kept the same.

After doing the Test Spots on the 1957 Chevy, the 2016 Corvette and the 1970 Mustang, we found the 3D SPEED was perfect for the 1957 Chevy and the 2016 Corvette but the swirls and scratches were so severe in the basecoat/clearcoat paint job on the 1970 Mustang that 505 Correction Glaze did a better job for correcting the paint. After doing a Test Spot on all 3 cars I turned the class loose.














































*2016 Corvette Z06*



















The class also learned how to use 3D SPEED to remove swirls and scratches out of Clear Bras also known as PPF or Paint Protection Film.





































*1970 Mustang Convertible*









































































*3D LVP Conditioner*
After all the paint correction was done then we applied the 3D LVP Conditioner to the white vinyl top on the 1957 Chevy Bel Air and also the black vinyl top on the 1970 Mustang.










*3 cars DONE before lunch!*

Here's the students that made the magic happen!










*LOTS of room plus power outlets!*

This shot is like the shot above buy you can also see the hood of the Mustang plus all the ELBOW ROOM our new Training Academy has for you and all the cars you get to work on inside the air-conditioned garage.










*The Mike Phillips Method for using RaggTopp Fabric Protectant*

A few years ago I wrote an exhaustive how-to article for how to clean and protect a canvas cloth top. I shared my technique with Rick Goldstein and he LOVED IT. In fact, he told me moving forward he would recommend this technique for using and applying the RaggTopp fabric protectant.

Here's Julie using the method I shared with Rick Goldstein a few years ago. Instead of spraying the protectant onto the fabric top and letting it dry, which is what the directions state to do, what I do and teach in my classes is to apply the product and instead of letting it sit on TOP of the canvas cloth - put some nitrile gloves on and MASSAGE the product into the weave of the canvas cloth top. This is where you want the protectant - IN - the cloth, not simply sitting ON the cloth.




























*We lost a great guy when we lost Rick Goldstein*
Rick Goldstein was a very good friend of mine. He attended a lot of my classes in the past. I'm sad and the detailing industry is sad that he had to leave us before his time. The good news is his son Spencer is not taking over Rick's position and in the same manner as Rick, he's running a top notch company.

* RaggTopp Results*

Note how dark and crisp the canvas, cloth top looks on the Corvette? This is after using an entire can of RaggTopp fabric protectant on the canvas cloth top.




























Here's a few beauty shots for these three cars...





































_This shot is from the driver's seat looking out!_










*Here's the 1957 Chevy outside in the hot Florida sunshine!*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

*Saturday - Dry Sanding to remove Orange Peel*

After the morning class session on Production Detailing, next up is dry sanding by machine followed by how to use a rotary polisher followed by how to use an orbital polisher to finish out swirl-free and show car quality.

*Here's the 1965 Impala - BEFORE*










*Orange Peel and Surface Texture*
In the pictures below the reflection of the light bulbs is completely distorted due to the extreme orange peel and surface texture.




























*Covering and protecting the fresh air grill*
A lot of cars from the 1960s, 1970s and early 1980s have a fresh air grill in front of the windshield. This is to allow fresh air to vent into the inside of the car. It's important to cover these grills up so when sanding and buffing you don't get any splatter down inside the compartment below the grill because it can be impossible to remover.

After explaining this issue I show the class how to cover the fresh air grill with a piece of foam packing that came with the cabinents you see in the back of the garage. You can use painter's tape, plostic film or even wet microfiber towels. The key thing is to NOT be the person that gets splatter dots under the grill because this can really ****-off the owner.










*Time to dry sand!*
After explaining the science behind the 3D Dry Sanding System, including,

3D ACA 6" Sanding discs in #1500 and #2500
3D ACA 3" Sanding discs in #1500 and #2500
3D 3" and 6" interface pads
3D Brushless 5mm orbital sander

I then shared proper techniques for how to dry sand and then turn the class loose on three traingin cars,

1965 Chevy Impala
1967 Ford Fairlane GTA
2000 Dodge 1500 Ram Shortbox Van

All three of these vehicles have fresh, custom paint job that is purposefully THICKER than the factory paint on a modern, daily driver. This is the only class on planet Earth where the students get to train on the actual types of vehicles that get custom paint job. Most all other classes all you get to train on is a demo hood on a fender stand. You may learn technique but nothing has as much training value and IMPACT as working on the real-deal.
































































*Done dry sanding*
Dry sanding goes very fast and is a lot less messy than wet sanding. All three vehicles now have the paint sanded flat so the orange peel and surface texture is removed.



















*Lunch Break*
After getting the paint all three vehicles sanded flat it was time for lunch and the class surprised me with a Birthday Cake as Saturday was my birthday! Thank you everyone!










*How to use a Rotary Polisher*

After lunch I went over the proper techniques for using a rotary polisher with 3D 510 Premium Rubbing Compound to remove all the sanding marks and then turned the class loose while I walked around and monitored each person's technique.














































*Watching a YouTube video can help - but NOTHING replaces a real hands-on class.*































































































































*Machine Polishing*
After the class removes all their sanding marks using rotary polishers with wool pads, (fiber pads), we switch over to FLEX orbital polishers and foam pads and re-polish all three vehicles to restore a crystal clear, swirl-free and hologram-free finish.




























*Final Results*

Here's the after shots for the 3 cars this class dry sanded, cut and buffed.



























































































*Incredible!*

At this stage of the game, it's now late afternoon on Saturday. Most of the people in this class and every class I teach have *never* sanded an entire car nor used a rotary polisher. But the results speak for themselves.

Sanding is risky - what makes it safe are,


Great abrasive technology.
The right pads for the job at hand.
Professional grade tools.
Correct technique.

*Nice work everyone!*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

*Sunday - Day 3 of the three day class!*

Just like Friday and Saturday, we're STARTING at 7:30am sharp.










*Sub Surface Glass Polishing*

Before we start the working on the boats we go over Sub Surface Glass Polishing. This is one of the reasons I brought in this 1970 Mustang Convertible. The front windshield has horrible swirls and scratches plus a really deep wiper mark on the passenger side.

Besides the deep wiper mark, there are millions of cobweb swirls in the glass as the pictures below show while the car was parked outside



















*MESSY!*
Sub surface glass polishing is very messy. This is why you want to cover all of the car except the glass. Because we've already done the paint correction, before laying a plastic drop cloth over the front clip we laid out a clean, soft blanket and then covered the blanket with the drop cloth.




























Next I do a demo and teach the correct technique for using the brand new 3D Glass Polish with a FLEX rotary polisher.










After the demonstration we move onto the class session on boat detailing. Each student then takes turns polishing the glass in-between working on the boats.

Here's Shawn working on the windshield with the new 3D Glass Polish.



















Over the course of the day, each person has spent time machine polishing glass. All the shallow swirls have been removed and the deeper wiper mark has been improved. The wiper mark can be completely removed, it will just require more time polishing. The important lesson this class learned is if they are ever asked by a customer to remove scratches from glass - they will know 100% what can and what cannot be done and how much work it will be and how long it will take.



















*Removing scratches out of plastic windows*

Not only is the paint all swirled out and there were swirls and scratches in the glass windshield, the flexible back plastic window looks like it was washed with rocks.



















The class machine polished the back window using 3D 510 Premium Rubbing Compound with a foam cutting pad on the FLEX Supa BEAST followed by machine polishing with the 3D SPEED and a foam polishing pad on the 3D Random Orbital Polisher.

*The results were night and day.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

*Boat Detailing*

After showing the class how to polish glass and plastic windows, we moved on to boat detailing. When I teach boat detailing classes here's what I do.

I bring in the WORST condition dark colored boats I can obtain.

Why?

Because with a boat in HORRIBLE condition I can teach every aspect of gelcoat correction. Then when the students go back to the real world they will have the skills and knowledge to tackle not only the worst condition boats but any condition boat.

If I were to bring in new boats or boats in good condition I could not teach all the skills and techniques because these types of boats would not warrant the extreme correction techniques like machine sanding. This means each person when they leave the class will be able to inspect a boat and choose what level or correction will be needed to restore the gelcoat to factory new or better condition.

Make sense?

*The boats for the February 2022 Class*

This was a very unique class because I was able to get Kissing Cousin Boats. What I mean by this is I met two boat owners that both had the same make and model boat, these are 23' Sportsman Center Consoles. And both boats were black and with such horrible, deep oxidation - the black gelcoat had turned white!

Normally I have two boats in super bad condition but they are not identical makes and models. So this was truly a unique class and a GREAT learning experience for those that took the class.

Here's the first boat. Again, this is a BLACK 23' Sportsman Center Console boat with severe oxidation. Here's a few pictures of it outside in full sun at the owner's house.
































































*Moved into the 3D Garage*

*Starboard Side*
Here she is after moving her into the 3D Garage.



















*Port Side*
This is what DEEP oxidation looks like.










*Caveman Technique - the wrong technique*
Buffing with a compound and a wool pad on a rotary buffer is what 99% of the boat detailing industry would do to TRY to fix this boat. This is also what I call the CAVEMAN style of boat detailing. It may make the gelcoat look good for a few weeks and even a month or two - but in a short amount of time the gelcoat will return to what you see below.










*HUGE SHOP*
I included the below shot to show you at our new 3D Training Academy - there's plenty of room for boats and people and our shop is air-conditioned so you're going to be comfortable even when you're working hard.










*Reality Check*
Boats get banged up pretty good when they're used. Some defects like you see below cannot be completely removed but they can be dramatically improved. At our boat detailing classes you will learn what can be fixxed and what cannot be fixed and this is important because when you leave the class and go back into your world you're going to have this knowledge and you're going to be able to educate your customers and this is important.










*The SECOND 23' Black Sportsman Center Console*

I met the owner while my friends and I were at the Stuart Sandbar. Here she is on the water.




























Robert was kind enough to bring his boat to the 3D Garage before the class so I could do a Test Spot to make sure this would be a great training boat for the February Class. Below is the boat in Robert's driveway and you can see the results of the Test Spot I did.










Here she is before I did the Test Spot in the 3D Garage.

*DEEP OXIDATION!*




























*Looks can be deceiving without proper lighting. Let's put some light on the side of the hull.*




























*Here's both boat deep inside the new 3D Garage ready for class.*



















*Strong Recommendation*
If you're interested in learning the art and craft of professional boat detailing, I strongly recommend that BEFORE you plunk down your hard-earned money for any boat detailing class... do this first...

_*Look and see if the company putting on the class shows you the boat you'll be training on?*_

Why sign up for any class, car or boat detailing, if the company putting on the class cannot show you the cars and boats you'll be working on?

Me? I ALWAYS show the cars and boats you'll be working on BEFORE the class. Always.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

It's always fun watching the class work as a team. By the time the class is over on Friday everyone starts to gel. By the time we get to Saturday and now Sunday, friendships have been forged that will last a lifetime. And... everyone is working hard but also having a LOT of FUN!

And... *NO CHAIRS* and no sitting. Our classes are 100% on your feet and hands-on. These are the real-deal. These are the classes you want to attend.









































































Sanding is a LOT of hard work - even when you're using the best tools in the world. Asking people to run a gear-driven FLEX BEAST tool on the side of a boat hull is very strenuous work. Me? I like to lead by example so I walk around and check everyone's technique and progress and then jump in and help out.










_*All the way from the U.K.!*_

Simon came all the way from the U.K. to participate in this class and he was a huge asset. Here he is tackling the transom on one of the 23' Sportsman Center Consoles. He'll turn the back of this boat into a BLACK MIRROR!



















*3D products ROCK!*










*The art of using a Rotary Polisher with 3D Marine Hybrid Compound/Polish*

After the sides of the hull were machine sanding using a 3-step process, next the class needs to remove 100% of the sanding marks. Like machine sanding, using a rotary polisher is a very physical buffing procedure. You will use all the muscles in your body including hands, arms, shoulders, back, torso, legs and feet. Not to mention your eyes and your brain. Detailing boats is not for couch potatoes.

The best thing you can do when buffing out a boat with a rotary polisher is LEARN to work with the rotary polisher, not against it. And this means going up on edge.


























































































































































*Machine Polishing - Removing the holograms*

ANYTIME you're using a fiber pad on a rotary - the individual fibers are putting their own CUT into the surface. These millions of tiny cuts form a pattern in the surface that mimic or copies the direction the rotary polisher was moved of the surface. This pattern of cuts is called,

*Holograms*

The next step is to use foam pads on orbital polishers and remove the holograms by polishing the surface to level it and thus remove the holograms while at the same time maximizing the flatness or smoothness of the surface and thus restoring gloss and clarity.




























*Chemically Stripping the Gelcoat*
I"m not sure why, but I rarely see or hear or watch anyone in the detailing industry call this next step by it's technical name and that is,

_*Chemically stripping the finish*_

To do this you need what's called a PANEL WIPE. A panel wipe is a category of products, which is some form of solvent that when wiped over the surface will dissolve and emulsify any residual polishing oils and remove them to leave behind a completely clean surface. This is one of the most important steps to installing a ceramic coating because the ceramic coating needs a clean surface in order to form a proper bond.

Sorry - no pictures that I can find of this step.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

*Installing the 3D Gelcoat Ceramic Coating*

After the hull has been prepared for the coating, the next step is for the class to install or in simpler words, apply the ceramic coating.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

Here's the final results...

Looks like Cameron's giving the hull one last final wipe...










*BOOM!*

Here's the boat deep inside the garage




























*Here's the boat that was upfront...*



















*Freaking Amazing Before and After!*

The students in this class must have been tired after 2 full days of paint correction, sanding, buffing and all the other techniques we went over on Friday and Saturday but they caught their second-wind and turned out pro quality results!

Nice work everyone! I can't wait to see the owner's faces when they pick up their boats!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More pictures from this class....

*Here's the first boat leaving the 3D Garage and Training Academy!*



















*Looks like new - NO - Looks BETTER THAN NEW!*










I love guys like Cameron that are OCD - they make great *Quality Control Experts!* Thanks Cameron! 



















*And here comes the second boat... it looks amazing too!*










*Next up is the Certificate Award Ceremony and then we'll wrap-up this class. *

In the 30+ years I've been teaching detailing as an art and a craft - this is the BEST class I've ever been fortunate to be a part of. I know each and every person that took this class is dead-beat tired. But I also know they have 3-days of knowledge, skills, and experience they can rely on to enable them to tackle any car or boat detailing project moving into the future.

*Congratulations everyone!*

And thank you for trusting in the 3D brand and the 3D staff that helped with this class and also behind the scenes.

I would also like to thank Tunch Goren the owner and head chemist at 3D for his trust in Yancy and myself to the degree that he had this brand new 3D Training Academy build to hold these amazing classes.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continue....

Here at 3D we would also like to say thank you to Simon for participating in the class. Simon traveled all the way from Newton Abbot, England to take part in this class.

Thank you Simon for all your hard work and especially tackling the hardest part of the boat and that's the transom as you had to work around the outboard motor but you knocked it out of the park.

It was a genuine pleasure to meet and work with you and I know we'll be working again in the future.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Also...

A HUGE* thank you* to Yancy Martinez - our Creative Director here at 3D in sunny Stuart, Florida.










Behind the scenes Yancy has been working on building-out the 3D Garage and Training Academy to make it the show piece it is not only for 3D but in Stuart!

We now have the nicest, largest and best equipped training center on the entire East Coast and the majority of all the custom work done was performed by Yancy. And all of the picture you see in this thread were taken by Yancy who is also a master at photography!

Besides building-out this new facility, Yancy also helped to make this class the success that it is.

So thank you my friend! You done did good!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

That's all... but that's a lot.


Tomorrow I'll start a dedicated thread announcing that we're looking for a shop near Coventry to hold a class or maybe two classes during Wax stock.


Yancy and I did this back in 2016, that is we held a 100% hands-on class in conjunction with Dodo Juice and the Buff Monkey Garage and it was an incredible class with lots of American Detroit Iron Muscle Cars and Classics.

We hope to do the same this year.

Stay tuned...


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

What a fantastic write up Mike.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ridders66 said:


> What a fantastic write up Mike.


Thanks, Yancy our Creative Director and expert photographer took all the pictures.

I've always created these types of photo documentation threads to show not only what was done at a class but to show people what they'll get to do at a future class. And to be honest... I never see any other threads like this anywhere for any other class? But to be fair - I don't go looking for them. It helps a LOT to know how to crop and resize pictures to a SANE pixel and file size as all modern phones and cameras take HUGE file size pictures. This was the first class at the brand new 3D facility in Stuart, Florida where I live, so this was a dry run and because there's an indoor wash bay it was also a wet-run. Everything went smooth, in fact, we have enough room to pull in 3 boats like you see in the pictures with plenty of electrical power and lighting.

My next big 3-day is at the end of April, I'm working on the cars and the boats for this class already. This is something else I never see, that is the cars and boats shared BEFORE a person signs-up for a class? Heck... I rarely ever see any pictures taken during the class?

Going to create a brand new thread today here on DW. I need a shop and cars for the classes I'm teaching after Waxstock. Fingers are crossed everything goes as well as it did the last time I was here. At the class I taught here back in 2016 we had some really cool training cars.

*Training Cars for the Mike Phillips Detailing Roadshow Class in London for Waxstock! *










1937 Ford Slantback Streetrod










1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am










1949 Chevy Truck Streetrod










1957 Pontiac Custom










Gary's 1950 Pontiac Silver Streak










Rob's 1965 Mustang










Didn't get a ton of pictures up from the actual class but enough to tell a story.

*Pictures from Mike Phillips Roadshow Detailing Class at Waxstock in England!*


----------

